# Cheap 3d deer target question



## newshooter05 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi I am looking at getting a cheap 3d deer target to practice with in the yard and I have found the Delta Riverbottom Buck and the Mckenzi Hunter's buck are both only 59.99. And replacement vitals are about 24.99. Does anyone have experiance with either of these or have any comments? I would like to be able to shoot broadheads at them once hunting season closes in also and it says they can be used for broadheads so what do you think?


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

I have a delta, the inserts are soft easy to pull arrows out of, but I got pass throughs after about 100-150 shots into the insert. Had a lot better luck with the mckensie, wasn't as easy to pull arrows but the insert lasted longer.

Shoot broadheads into them, neither will hold up for long.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Suggestion*

Most dont take broadheads well. I do buy the shot up targets from the local 3d range and shoot the part that isnt shot up.

The strutting turkey makes a great broadhead target. I have shot broadheads in mine for years.


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

I bought the Delta Riverbottom buck last month at Bass Pro.
After only *1* practice session (about 50 arrows), there were large chunks missing from the back side of the insert. :mg: 
Now I can't shoot for the 12 ring without risking a complete passthrough, or burrying(sp?) the arrow up to the fletching.  
I've only shot it with field points. I wouldn't dare shoot it with broadheads.
The target is JUNK!! :angry: 
Luckily I didn't waste any money on this target; I had enough Rewards Points to get it for free.  

As for the Mckenzie Hunter's Buck, my uncle bought one last summer, and we shoot it all the time (field points only).
The arrows aren't real hard to pull, and we've never had one pass through. 

slinger


----------



## mathews shuuter (Jun 18, 2005)

*Targets*

You get what you pay for.I've used both and they are the same.The higher priced Mckenzie are the only way to go.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*Im with DB*

Buy used targets from your local club.They seem to last as long as any new cheaper target.


----------



## bowelk05 (Dec 22, 2004)

Take my advice and save your money and buy a rinehart or a makinzie (if your strong). The money that your going to pay for inserts will pay for a quality target that you can shoot at with out pass throughs for a year or two. I found out the hard way and I'm only 17. If you want a cheap target get a 2-D bag that you can shoot at forever.


----------



## Archery_Trash (Jun 18, 2005)

delta sucks mine lasted about a week before i was getting solid pass throughs with field points only. buy anything but delta.


----------



## tedhunter (May 3, 2004)

As for the Mckenzie Hunter's Buck, my uncle bought one last summer, and we shoot it all the time (field points only).
The arrows aren't real hard to pull, and we've never had one pass through. 

slinger[/QUOTE]

Is that the new target that has the buck looking back or licking his shoulder? Is the insert a glue in or is it like the rinehart's with a locking plastic tube? Also - has anyone tried the Cabelas Targets - I am wanting something other than Deer, Turkey and a shot out javilina and like the howling coyote. 

One last thing - you guys tried using a wooden stand that rocks instead of driving the stakes into the ground? With heavy recurve arrows or fast carbons the energy seems to be dissapated better and result in less direct transfer and damage to the targets. I took 18" base 2x4's and beveled 1" over 6" of run from each end. Target doesn't rock over, sits back up flat and appears to be lasting longer (rinehart broadhead deer). Just an idea that I'd like to see if anyone else has tried.

Any info on the Mac and the Cabelas targets would be appreciated.

Ted


----------



## cbayou (Jun 23, 2005)

If you want to shoot broadheads at a target, I suggest the Rinehart block over an animal target. I haven't tried it personally, but it is supposed to take over 400 broadhead shots before starting to break down.

I agree with the others on the delta's. The mckenzie's do seem to last longer. We had a really large role of saran and had to wrap our Delta to keep it together after shooting a lot of field tipped arrows at it. Looked like that slim and sexy wrap. We still have it and shoot at it, just add more saran as needed.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

If I shot a real buck and it did what my Delta does, I'd have a ready made wall mount.  After a few months of use, about 75% of the time I shoot the Delta (in the vitals) the head falls off. They are not well made. I too, got some pass throughs. Especially with ACCs. My big X-Cutters held pretty well.


----------



## fatty5 (Jun 15, 2005)

Don't know how will hold up w/broadheads, but Rinehart spike buck is not too highly priced. Rinehart and McKenzie seem to be best I've seen.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

newshooter05 said:


> Hi I am looking at getting a cheap 3d deer target to practice with in the yard and I have found the Delta Riverbottom Buck and the Mckenzi Hunter's buck are both only 59.99. And replacement vitals are about 24.99. Does anyone have experiance with either of these or have any comments?  I would like to be able to shoot broadheads at them once hunting season closes in also and it says they can be used for broadheads so what do you think?


Yup, have em both for years. I shoot em up and fill em up with can foam. Been doin it for years!


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

McKenzie Tumor Series


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Jerry,

Man, those deer look gross. They look like you have shot the guts out of them. Can't you do something to at least give them a better cosmetic look? :wink:


----------



## Whack Master (Jul 14, 2003)

*X slayr*

Tumor series......or CWD series either way it is funny ..... lmao


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

*Best value*

The best value out there are R and W targets. For around $100 you can get a deer with a replaceable center core, or $120 with a replaceable mid-section. They are as tuff as Mckenzies but half the price. Midsections are around $50. I have 3 and their great. randwtargets.com


----------

